
Austerity is grinding on – it has cut too deep to ‘level up’ - DrNuke
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/feb/10/austerity-level-up-newcastle-budget-cuts
======
PaulHoule
That is the structure of right wing politics. It creates disorder which it
promises to resolve, but it is a vicious cycle.

